# WoW Multiboxing



## disturbedpanda

Sup,
Multiboxing is using multiple computer to control multiple instances of a game or program. In this case, I will be using World of Warcraft. By leveling five characters on five different accounts (4 Mages, 1 Priest), I will now assemble a multiboxing workstation.


EDIT:
Here's a sketch done in MS





and SC stands for Slave Computer.
------------------------------------------
Here's what I have for my home gaming PC, which will control my Priest:
------------------------------------------
*Case:* _Coolermaster HAF 932 Full-Tower Gaming Case _

_Power Supply: _*1000 Watt XION SuperNova XON-1000R14HE PSU*

*CPU:* _Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q9650 (4x 3.0GHz/12MB L2 Cache/1333FSB) _
_Processor Cooling:_ *INTEL Certified Liquid CPU Cooling System kit *

*Mobo:* _eVGA Nvidia nForce 780i SLI Chipset_

_Memory:_ *4 GB [1 GB X4] DDR2-800 PC6400 Memory Module*

*VRAM: *_2x NVIDIA GeForce 9800GT 1GB [SLI]_

_Hard Drive:_ *2x 500 GB HARD DRIVE [7200 RPM]*

*CD/DVD Drive:* _16x DVD-ROM Drive (Sony Black) _
_CD-RW/DVD-RW Drive:_ *LG 20X Dual Format/Double Layer*

*Audio Card:* _3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard _

_NIC:_ *Killer K1 - Online Gaming Accelerator [333Mhz]*

*Monitor:* _LCD Monitor 24" Widescreen TFT LCD Monitor [Black] _

-----------------------------------------------------
Already purchased and assembled for about $2600-2700
This price includes the above, monitor, speakers, mouse, keyboard, lighting, and thermal displays.

__________________________________________________
Multiboxing requires multiple PCs. I have chosen the following parts to assemble into the 4 "Slave PCs" that will control my 4 mages:
__________________________________________________





Chassis: Linkworld 32318-2228U Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
		$95.96
		($23.99 each)





HDD: Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600AAJB 160GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive - OEM
		$179.96
		($44.99 each)





Monitor: Hanns·G HW-173DBB Black 17" 8ms Widescreen LCD Monitor 250 cd/m2 500:1 - Retail
		$399.96
		($99.99 each)





NIC: Intel PWLA8391GT 10/ 100/ 1000Mbps PCI Network Card PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter 1 x RJ45
		$95.96
		($23.99 each)





PSU: KINGWIN ABT-450MM 450W ATX 12V Ver.2.2 SLI Ready Power Supply - Retail
		$159.96
		($39.99 each)





RAM: Crucial 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 533 (PC2 4200) Desktop Memory - Retail
		$107.96
		($26.99 each)





Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-73PVM-S2H LGA 775 NVIDIA GeForce 7100 HDMI Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
		$279.96
		($69.99 each)





CPU: Intel Celeron E1400 Allendale 2.0GHz 512KB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail
		$251.96
		($62.99 each)






VRAM: ASUS EAH4350 SILENT/DI/512MD2 Radeon HD 4350 512MB 64-bit GDDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card - Retail
		$151.96
		($37.99 each)


Total cost of $1,723.64, or $430.91 per PC w/ monitor.
_____________________________________________
---------------------------------------------------
Last, but not least, is the actual multiboxing equipment:
---------------------------------------------------





Keyboard/Mouse Splitter: USB-845-BC 5 port USB Keyboard/Mouse Multicaster
		$329.00





Cables: USB-300-AB-10 USB type A/B cable 10' (about half way down the page)
		$70.00
		($14.00 each)





Keyboard: Logitech G15 2-Tone 104 Normal Keys 29 Function Keys USB Wired Standard Gaming Keyboard - Retail
		$89.99





Mouse: MICRO INNOVATIONS PD1000MLS 3 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Optical Mobile Mouse - Retail
		$11.99

-------------------------------------------------------
In the end, my desk will house the five monitors, and my keyboard/mouse.

All the computers will be under the desk. I'll use the Vetra Keyboard/Mouse splitter to control all five computers (and thus the five WoW characters) from a single keyboard and mouse. 



So... down to the point of this post. Do you have any suggestions? Ideas?

inb4 no life, waste of money, ect


----------



## awildgoose

this isn't a suggestion or anything. But well done, I clap for you, that is a brilliant set up.

Can I just ask, do you get out much?


----------



## awildgoose

also, get a hunter, tuaren... yes i cant spell.

FOR THE HORDE!!


----------



## Vipernitrox

uhhh why the dedicated nic?


----------



## HumanMage

I thought multiboxing was illegal? Maybe not if you are paying for all five accounts and everything. I'd like to see how that goes down, I guess you would have four on follow and actually play the mage (or priest) and let the others get xp?


----------



## PabloTeK

Why the Killer NIC? They're not worth the extra cost even if they reduce pings slightly, even the dedicated NIC's on the slave boxes seems a waste because the onboard network is fine...

Good luck though just don't go this far - http://www.ripten.com/2008/10/10/wow-whore-has-36-accounts-raids-by-himself/

EDIT: If that multibox thingy only supports on input, how are you going to run a mouse and a keyboard off that? I've put my Deathadder through my G11 before and it was really laggy.


----------



## Bartmasta

its not illegal

probably cuz you have to pay for 5 accounts if you controlling 5 chars and thats 5 x more money for blizz they just want teh money


----------



## teamhex

I'm sorry, but that's just ridiculous. You don't need to play World of Warcraft that much(time and amount). The games old and people are still on blizzards nuts.


----------



## disturbedpanda

Here, I'll clear some stuff up.



> this isn't a suggestion or anything. But well done, I clap for you, that is a brilliant set up.
> 
> Can I just ask, do you get out much?


I get out for classes and work.  Yeah



> uhhh why the dedicated nic?


I have a friend who multiboxes 5 accounts, he uses the dedicated NICs (he recommended it).



> also, get a hunter, tuaren... yes i cant spell.
> 
> FOR THE HORDE!!


The characters are undead. I plan to multibox 10 accounts 4 mages, 4 warlocks, and 2 holy priests.



> EDIT: If that multibox thingy only supports on input, how are you going to run a mouse and a keyboard off that? I've put my Deathadder through my G11 before and it was really laggy.


The product I put up is the wrong one >.<, sorry. Vetra sells this box with 8 outputs for mouse/keyboard and 2 inputs for mouse/keyboard (USB not PS/2)

I'm gonna use the same one as my friend, then split across two boxes for my 10 multibox setup later on.



> its not illegal
> 
> probably cuz you have to pay for 5 accounts if you controlling 5 chars and thats 5 x more money for blizz they just want teh money



Yeah, its not illegal. I will be paying $75 per month when I have them all activated at once. Also the electricity is gonna be like $100 extra per month.



> I thought multiboxing was illegal? Maybe not if you are paying for all five accounts and everything. I'd like to see how that goes down, I guess you would have four on follow and actually play the mage (or priest) and let the others get xp?



The priest will be stacked underneath the mages. All the characters have similar names, so in PvP the enemy won't be able to name him out of the stack. All the macros are set up in such a way that healing the group macros are lined up with a /target, fireball macro on all four of the mages.

In PvP, I would hit the macro on my priests screen for group heal (heals the group for like 1500+ on each character), but on the 4 other screens that macro is setup for /target, /cast fireball.

EDIT:





> I'm sorry, but that's just ridiculous. You don't need to play World of Warcraft that much(time and amount). The games old and people are still on blizzards nuts.



The membership number just keep increasing for WoW. Either way, I didn't level all the accounts on my own -.-

I leveled the Priest when I played casually, and then a Mage. The other mages came from people I know who quit. (one from a guild member)


----------



## IkeRay

Bartmasta said:


> its not illegal
> 
> probably cuz you have to pay for 5 accounts if you controlling 5 chars and thats 5 x more money for blizz they just want teh money



the only "illegal" part of it is that most people who multibox do 1 class (as in the OP doing 4 mages), and what is the point of having 4 of the same class.  the assumption is that those 4 toons are being sold off, which is the illegal part.

EDIT: yes, I have heard of people doing it for pvp as well, but the most I see multiboxing of the same toon is for sale.


----------



## disturbedpanda

IkeRay said:


> the only "illegal" part of it is that most people who multibox do 1 class (as in the OP doing 4 mages), and what is the point of having 4 of the same class.  the assumption is that those 4 toons are being sold off, which is the illegal part.
> 
> EDIT: yes, I have heard of people doing it for pvp as well, but the most I see multiboxing of the same toon is for sale.



Powerleveling services don't use multiboxing, way to obvious. In any event, what is the purpose of 4 mages _and a Priest_, you seem to have left him out. 

Quick and simple:
Lets say I'm in Arathi Basin. I take the lumber mill, and 3-4 enemies are coming up the hill, OH NO!!!one11!

I click the left side macro 3 slots down from the top. On the priests screen, this casts a group healing spell. On the 4 mages, it uses a "/target", targeting each of the enemies rolling up the hill, then uses "/cast polymorph". 

This turns the enemy into a sheep or pig (for a certain amount of time). Then I proceed to target each enemy individually and hit them each with four simultaneous fireballs. Problem solved, all the enemies are dead. I let all of the characters recharge mana and repeat. A 5 person multiboxer can really change the tide of a PvP match, which is essential for my guild.


----------



## Trebor

disturbedpanda said:


> Powerleveling services don't use multiboxing, way to obvious. In any event, what is the purpose of 4 mages _and a Priest_, you seem to have left him out.
> 
> Quick and simple:
> Lets say I'm in Arathi Basin. I take the lumber mill, and 3-4 enemies are coming up the hill, OH NO!!!one11!
> 
> I click the left side macro 3 slots down from the top. On the priests screen, this casts a group healing spell. On the 4 mages, it uses a "/target", targeting each of the enemies rolling up the hill, then uses "/cast polymorph".
> 
> This turns the enemy into a sheep or pig (for a certain amount of time). Then I proceed to target each enemy individually and hit them each with four simultaneous fireballs. Problem solved, all the enemies are dead. I let all of the characters recharge mana and repeat. A 5 person multiboxer can really change the tide of a PvP match, which is essential for my guild.



I would personally use 5 shaman good times losing to 5 shaman boxer in 5v5 arena lol


----------



## disturbedpanda

I did consider the use of shamans, but after awhile I decided to not let class decide, but race. Undead have the the Will of the Forsaken, and when multiboxing, being affected by fear is devastating! 

I don't even want to give the enemy a chance to mess up my configuration, so undead was essential. Shamans would be nice, but are not available to Undeads.


----------



## ZeroWing

gl with that, I hate multiboxers personally cuz they are just another way to exploit the game. If you are putting this much money and thought into WoW, more power to you. GL with the lvling, im guessing it will be wicked fun to destroy everything in your way .


----------



## massahwahl

Good God, what has the world come to?

Seriously dude, some addiction therapy would go a long way for you. By your own admission you have absolutely no life outside of that game and that is sad, bizarre, and downright degrading to yourself. 

Whatever though, who am i to judge right?


----------



## Trebor

ukulele_ninja said:


> Good God, what has the world come to?
> 
> Seriously dude, some addiction therapy would go a long way for you. By your own admission you have absolutely no life outside of that game and that is sad, bizarre, and downright degrading to yourself.
> 
> Whatever though, who am i to judge right?



honestly? thats only 80 dollars a month which most people surpass in buying new games alone within a month he is free to spend it how he pleases,  what server are you going to roll them on =)?


----------



## Davoguha

I have a question... Why was the user who posted this thread banned?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

If he chooses World of Warcraft as hobby, let him spend all the money he wants on it. This is really not that much different than any other hobby, most hobbies require quite a bit of money, time, and dedication, and in the end, if you're happy, what's the problem?

I thought about doing something like this in Warhammer, getting another account as a healer.


----------



## Twist86

HumanMage said:


> I thought multiboxing was illegal?



Nah Blizzard EVEN did a interview with a guy pvping with 5 PCs...as long as its 5 accounts with 5 PCs its legal. 

I can effectively multi-box with 3...1 tank 1 dps and 1 healer. Single rig and I abuse the hell out of my Alt+Tab key.



awildgoose said:


> Can I just ask, do you get out much?



I do ^-^ I just prefer to get the most out of my gaming experience WHEN I play. The ability not to need a group for stuff is nice.


----------



## teamhex

disturbedpanda said:


> The membership number just keep increasing for WoW. Either way, I didn't level all the accounts on my own -.-
> 
> I leveled the Priest when I played casually, and then a Mage. The other mages came from people I know who quit. (one from a guild member)



You got banned lol? I stand by my  statement, iv leveled a toon, but I wouldn't go as far as to double box or anything.


----------



## Bartmasta

Twist86 said:


> Nah Blizzard EVEN did a interview with a guy pvping with 5 PCs...as long as its 5 accounts with 5 PCs its legal.
> 
> I can effectively multi-box with 3...1 tank 1 dps and 1 healer. Single rig and I abuse the hell out of my Alt+Tab key.
> 
> 
> thats not exactly multiboxing, it only is if you can cantrol all chars at the same time


----------

